# Ocean Kayak Torque For Sale



## The_Rook

I am selling my new Torque. I don't really want to sell it but I am moving across country soon and wont have the room nor the time to use it. I purchased it new from Bass Pro listed price from them is 1999.00. I also have a new deep cycle battery (90.00) for it, a new paddle (65.00) also installed to rod holders(28.00). I have only got to use it maybe 8 times and love it. Having that motor really helps when trying to stay on top of a spot or moving while re-tying. it will make someone a great early christmas present! selling for 1400.00


----------



## Dragonfire21281

lol.. you want a gun ? trade interests??


----------



## Big B

Great yak. I have one and I love it. Motor is really nice to have while trolling and when you just want to relax


----------



## The_Rook

Sorry not interested in a trade. Got more guns than I need right now. Unless you got a duck boat lol


----------



## The_Rook

UPDATED PRICE 1400.00 (removed life jacket from list) also added a few more pictures as some requested.


----------



## kris greene

can you give me a call about your kayak 813 376 4671 kris


----------



## Scooterdriver

Hey Rook: I want to buy your OK Torque. I am in Jacksonville, FL and will drive over and get it. Serious adult buyer with cash in hand. Please call me at (904) 813-8333 so we can make arrangements.
Jerry


----------



## wflgator

PM Sent


----------



## The_Rook

BUMP. Still for sale. Have had 4 no shows when they say they're going to show.


----------



## bbichris

Is it still for sale?


----------

